# Behringer DDX3216 mixer error "No valid program" [Solved]



## sazema (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone has DDX Update v.1.1 application for this mixer? It's quite old  but friend of mine has problem, only message "No valid program" appear.
I found on internet info about fixing this, but this app is needed to re-flash EPROM again.
No info on Behringer site, no this product at all... so contacting support will be waste of time


----------



## sazema (May 17, 2017)

Problem solved without using any software, it's not possible in this particular case. 

DDX3216 has 5 main chips (eproms) 

1 x W27C512 (PROM, it's not writable, it's writable only once)

4 x A29040B (EPROM) 







So 1. contains only boot software, and main software is stored onto chips 2. A friend of mine just did erasing and programming of 4 chips with original Behringer dumps and mixer is working again. Eprom bins archive in attachment.

I know is very old hardware but maybe it will be helpful for someone.


----------



## Phoebus1966 (Apr 8, 2019)

Contacting Behringer Support is indeed a horrible waste of time and energy since they keep acting like robots sending faulty links to the faulty download page (ddx3216) and incomplete files (missing the DDXupdate V1.11 application).


----------



## DECIO MOURA (Apr 18, 2019)

OLA AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER COMO FAÇO PARA REPROGRAMAR DDX3216 APARECE APENAS ESTA MENSAGEM No valid program restart update QUE FAÇO?


----------



## brin (Sep 27, 2019)

sazema said:


> Problem solved without using any software, it's not possible in this particular case.
> ...
> I know is very old hardware but maybe it will be helpful for someone.




THANKS A LOT for sharing this, DDX is still good hardware and should be kept working a few years longer! 

Do you have any clue where to get this secret DDX Update v.1.1 application by chance in between?

regards, brin


----------



## Rikorg (Sep 7, 2020)

[QUOTE = "brin, publicación: 4438603, miembro: 22218"]
MUCHAS GRACIAS por compartir esto, DDX sigue siendo un buen hardware y debería seguir funcionando unos años más. 

¿Tiene alguna idea de dónde obtener esta aplicación secreta de actualización DDX v.1.1 por casualidad?

saludos, brin
[/ CITAR]
Si a alguien le interesan los chips con el sistema operativo V1.12 cargado en los 5 chips, dispongo de varios lotes. Adquirí una DDX3216 dañada y la recuperé con solo cambiar los 5 chips por otros con el sistema operativo V1.12. Compré varios chips y los tengo de reserva y también para la venta por 50 € + costo de envío a cualquier lugar del mundo. Un saludo. No es un negocio, sino un servicio a la comunidad. Saludos. Ric fdez - [email protected]


----------



## Rikorg (Sep 7, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Rikorg, publicación: 4636190, miembro: 28359"]
[QUOTE = "brin, publicación: 4438603, miembro: 22218"]
MUCHAS GRACIAS por compartir esto, DDX sigue siendo un buen hardware y debería seguir funcionando unos años más. 

¿Tiene alguna idea de dónde obtener esta aplicación secreta de actualización DDX v.1.1 por casualidad?

saludos, brin
[/ CITAR]
Si a alguien le interesan los chips con el sistema operativo V1.12 cargado en los 5 chips, dispongo de varios lotes. Adquirí una DDX3216 dañada y la recuperé con solo cambiar los 5 chips por otros con el sistema operativo V1.12. Compré varios chips y los tengo de reserva y también para la venta por 50 € + costo de envío a cualquier lugar del mundo. Un saludo. No es un negocio, sino un servicio a la comunidad. Saludos. Ric Fdez - [email protected] 
[/ CITAR]
Compré en Aliexpres un programador y lo hice yo mismo. https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1766819748.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.274263c0eMNk3u éste es el que tengo y funciona muy bien


----------



## Rikorg (Sep 25, 2020)

[QUOTE = "brin, publicación: 4438603, miembro: 22218"]
MUCHAS GRACIAS por compartir esto, DDX sigue siendo un buen hardware y debería seguir funcionando unos años más. 

¿Tiene alguna idea de dónde obtener esta aplicación secreta de actualización DDX v.1.1 por casualidad?

saludos, brin
[/CITAR]
Si le cambias los chips defectuosos por otros con la versión 1.12, la mixer arrancará normalmente. Siempre que el mal funcionamiento sea debido a la corrupción de los datos de arranque, con otros que contengan el SO v 1.12, debería funcionar bien. Compré una DDX3216 con ese problema y lo arreglé cambiando los chips 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 por otros con el SO v 1.12 y arrancó a la primera. Los programé con Minipro TL86 II de Aliexpress. Copié el contenido de los chips buenos de otra Mixer DDX3216 en el ordenador y luego lo copié en otros nuevos y los inserté en la DDX3216. Arrancó bien y sigue funcionando varios años ya


----------



## MicahW (Oct 27, 2020)

sazema said:


> Problem solved without using any software, it's not possible in this particular case.
> 
> DDX3216 has 5 main chips (eproms)
> 
> ...




I know this is an old post, but I'm bringing it back to life. I have a DDX3216, and tried flashing your eeprom bins to my chips, and it still wouldnt boot. I am unknowledgable on eeprom programmers. What settings did you use?

Thanks!
Micah.


----------

